# Scrollsaw bowl



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I stumbled onto this tonight. I thought it was net.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A coll bowl, it's nice that he provides the pattern.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

This is pretty cool. I can't imagine the time, patience and effort you need to put to this. Are you planning to make this?


----------



## mokeanne (May 26, 2014)

kind of cool that the little scraps of wood could turn into something amazing.


----------



## Lil2J (Apr 24, 2014)

Very cool yeah; when I click the video I am redirected to a new page instead of opening in a new tab, IDK if that is on purpose or if the admins should take a look, I am a blogger and it is usually not recommended to have this kind of link…

Cheers guys


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is really interesting. Thanks for the link.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't scroll, but I know a lot here do. I thought you 
all would like.


----------

